# Algae Scrapers question



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

Has anybody used the blade type scrapers on their glass aquariums. I struggle with the hard spot algae on my tank, and am considering a blade style scraper, but am worried it might scratch glass. I am looking for a quicker solution though than traditional algae scrapers which take forever to get the GSA off.
thanks
Kypros


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a blade style scraper and it works FAST and has not scratched my glass yet. Just FYI, nerite snails will eat GSA.

-Dave


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks Dave, which model do you have? It would be nice not to have to buy the super expensive ADA one. &#8230;



davemonkey said:


> I have a blade style scraper and it works FAST and has not scratched my glass yet. Just FYI, nerite snails will eat GSA.
> 
> -Dave


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It's the cheapie PetsMart (TopFin? ) brand with blue/white plastic handle and the blade can be replaced as needed. I think I spent $2 on it or something close to that.

-Dave


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks!


davemonkey said:


> It's the cheapie PetsMart (TopFin? ) brand with blue/white plastic handle and the blade can be replaced as needed. I think I spent $2 on it or something close to that.
> 
> -Dave


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

If nothing else works you can always try the traditional razor blade. Instead of getting something specifically for aquariums in this case I just went to Home Depot and looked at the various paint scrapers they had. I also have some of the traditional metal blade aquarium glass scrapers as well.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

davemonkey said:


> It's the cheapie PetsMart (TopFin? ) brand with blue/white plastic handle and the blade can be replaced as needed. I think I spent $2 on it or something close to that. -Dave


I have these blue scapers and they work very well.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Magfloats work well, and eliminate the risk of scratching your tank with one slip of the hand.

If you've got GSA, increase your PO4 dosing so your column sits somewhere around 3-5ppm. You'll find GSA less of a challenge.

-Philosophos


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

yeah, I've been dosing EI, and maybe I'm one of those guys who needs to add extra po4 . . .



Philosophos said:


> Magfloats work well, and eliminate the risk of scratching your tank with one slip of the hand.
> 
> If you've got GSA, increase your PO4 dosing so your column sits somewhere around 3-5ppm. You'll find GSA less of a challenge.
> 
> -Philosophos


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

How much KH2PO4 are you adding right now? Still the 29 gal tank?

-Philosophos


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

Dang, you remember I have a 29 gallon tank? Actually right now I am talking about a 18 gallon ADA. (have GSA in my 29 gallon as well, just not as much). I am fertilizing with the standard EI doses for both tanks. 


Philosophos said:


> How much KH2PO4 are you adding right now? Still the 29 gal tank?
> 
> -Philosophos


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm headed out grocery shopping. I'll do some calculations later tonight for you.

-Philosophos


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

I make standard solutions of 40g KNO3 in 500ml water, and 15g KH2PO4 in 500ml water. for the 18 gallon, I dose 10 ml of the KNO3 solution and 5ml of the KH2P04 3x week.
thanks



Philosophos said:


> I'm headed out grocery shopping. I'll do some calculations later tonight for you.
> 
> -Philosophos


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice to see someone else making them; liquid is the superior way to go 

So as is we'll say you're column is around 50L (I usually knock off about 20%)

What you're dosing now would be:

(94.9714822/136.0856722*15000)/500/50*15 = 6.280920879ppm

Wow, looks like you're already running the phosphates high. The GSA shouldn't be such a problem at those levels; you're probably pushing around 10ppm PO4 in the column. Unless you've got other issues with your tank, the GSA is probably as low as it's going to get.

Try the magfloat  

-Philosophos


----------



## ianryeng (Dec 22, 2008)

with respect to magfloats I have stopped using mine until I can replace it on my freshwater tank. I discovered the hard way the flourite is magnetic (should have realized since its high iron) and is now permanently stuck in small bits over the magnets and cannot get it out of the velcro/abrasive. It scratched the inside of my tank quite badly before I noticed what was happening.

I am not saying not to get one as they are very handy, but more warning others to not make the same mistake 

good luck w the algae!


-Ian


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I just use a credit card...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

TAB said:


> I just use a credit card...


They're good in so many ways....


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

certainly less dangerous in the aquarium. . . 


Tex Gal said:


> They're good in so many ways....


----------

